# TB2 - Distribution List



## Brass_Machine (Jan 4, 2009)

All,

I am working on the distribution list for the parts for Team Build 2. I hope to have it emailed to all the members tonight.

Is there anyone who can't ship their parts in the next few weeks?

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 4, 2009)

Joe d... I need your address as well!

Thanks
Eric


----------



## joe d (Jan 4, 2009)

Brass_Machine  said:
			
		

> Joe d... I need your address as well!
> 
> Thanks
> Eric



PM inbound!

Joe


----------



## ksouers (Jan 4, 2009)

Eric,
I have 4 pieces that can be shipped. The other 4 are in various stages of completion thanks to an oops.


Kevin


----------



## te_gui (Jan 4, 2009)

I just need to tap the 5-40 holes little deeper, had last 2 weeks off work and thats where parts are. I'll be picking up some screws to put in em per prior discussion. Probably socket head capscrews unless otherwise requested. Thats what the holes in the base are counterbored for as well, PM with contact info. is on its way.

Brian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 4, 2009)

I got the distro list done. I just need 1 address to finish the list.

bretk, where are you?

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 5, 2009)

I am going to give bretk a day or so to respond. It isn't looking good as he hasn't been online in a long while.

So, if he doesn't respond we need to do 1 of 2 things...

1. everyone make the one part missing themselves

or 

2. find a replacement builder

Any volunteers for a replacement builder? Anyone else want to get involved?

Thanks
Eric


----------



## kvom (Jan 5, 2009)

Bret was supposed to do the piston rods (16) and forks (32).

I have a fair bit of 1/4" brass bar, certainly enough for some forks.

I'm re-starting class this week. Let me see how much time it takes me to make a couple of forks. I think it would be quick to mill the profile. If everyone would undertake to drill the holes on their pieces they could probably be ready to ship pretty soon.

I don't have any 3/32 brass rod.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 5, 2009)

I have a member who is interested in taking over for BretK. If I don't hear from him (bret) tomorrow, we have a standby ready to go!

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 6, 2009)

Also, please note, I am still not done on the mill CNC conversion, which is ahead of my TB part in my shop queue. Once I finish the conversion, I don't think the parts will take long, but if folks are in a hurry, we may want to reassign the part. I won't mind, but I do intend to do the parts right away just as soon as I can CNC them!

Appologies for the inconvenience,

Bob W.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 6, 2009)

Bob...

What kind of wait time are talking about?

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think it will be that long, but let's take a worst case. Suppose things go terribly on the mill and it was 8 weeks?

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 6, 2009)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be that long, but let's take a worst case. Suppose things go terribly on the mill and it was 8 weeks?
> 
> BW



I will re-arrange the distro so your parts are going towards yours and the 3 extras. Sound good?

Eric


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 10, 2009)

The list has been emailed.

Some of you won't get it as I don't have your email address.

So check your email (and spam\junk folder)... If you don't have it, send me a PM with your email!

Eric


----------



## kvom (Jan 12, 2009)

Today I mailed flywheels to:

 te_gui
 Dick L
 Bob Warfield
 Zeusrekning
 ksouers
 GailinNM
 ghart3

Sent 1st class so you should be getting them this week


----------



## te_gui (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmm, i didnt get a list yet. How are people sending these parts, I guess I need to go investigate options at the post office.

Brian


----------



## ghart3 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mailed out today Rods & Forks 16r & 32f 
Went out parcel post because I goofed and made envelope to thick.
One of the forks is drilled and tapped - 0-80 and has sq head set screw in it. Set screw maybe to short if flat put on rod. There is another longer 0-80 screw included but it has Phillip head.
Gary


----------



## kvom (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a package of small padded envelopes at Walmart (10 for $4.44).


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 12, 2009)

te_gui  said:
			
		

> Hmm, i didnt get a list yet. How are people sending these parts, I guess I need to go investigate options at the post office.
> 
> Brian



Brian,

PM me your email address and I will email it to you. Your email address is hidden.

Eric


----------



## joe d (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi 

14 wooden sub-bases, and two sets of bearings (Lg & small) with the appropriate capscrews went in the mail to Eric (Brass machine) this AM. May take a while, last year I sent a box of similar size & weight to Wes (Powder keg) and it took over two weeks to get there (this is so-called EXPRESS service). I guess the little puppies in the post-office dog sled teams get tired......

One sub-base and set of bearings will leave tomorrow for KustomKB (I had to get another mailer)

Cheers all, Joe


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi all,

 6 cylinder shafts and pistons have gone to Eric today and another to the other Canuck, Joe.
Can't wait to see all your parts ;D

I'm hoping for the "Best Packaging Award" 

Enjoy, -Kevin.


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 14, 2009)

The cam rings were all sent today. First Class mail to the US builders and a Priority Mail box to Eric with his plus those for further distribution.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## joe d (Jan 16, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 6 cylinder shafts and pistons have gone to Eric today and another to the other Canuck, Joe.
> Can't wait to see all your parts ;D
> ...



Kevin: It got here today. That's a really good looking bit of work you've done :bow:
The post office told me that it could take up to 7 days for your package to get to you, so if it's not there by this time next week we'll set the dogs on them....

Incidentally, that really WAS some fine packaging :big:

Cheers, Joe


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Joe!

I splurged on shipping and insurance, no way I was making those again. Can't wait for assembly!

Kevin.


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 17, 2009)

Just got my cam ring. Boy that engraved HMEM logo is cool!

Thanks,

BW


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 17, 2009)

I received my first parts yesterday. 
The rod and forks from Gary (GHART3). Looks nice.

BW. Glad you like the engraving. One more incentive to get your CNC running.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## kvom (Jan 17, 2009)

I received the forks/rod from Gary and the ring from Gail. Nice part!! Looking forward to assembly!


----------



## te_gui (Jan 20, 2009)

Im liking going to the mailbox and finding cool things in amongst the not so cool junk mail. I need to get the bases on their way so we can start screwing things together, Im holding up the show. I went to the Post Office today with envelopes in hand and forgot it was a holiday. If I can get off in time, they should go tomorrow.

Brian


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 20, 2009)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Just got my cam ring. Boy that engraved HMEM logo is cool!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BW



This is unfair!!

Is'nt there some sort of rule about posting pictures!!


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 20, 2009)

Steve,
There are a couple of photos in the thread at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2714.0
and a video of the final cut on the cam portion. I looks like it is a circle, but it is not.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 20, 2009)

GailInNM  said:
			
		

> Steve,
> There are a couple of photos in the thread at:
> http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2714.0
> and a video of the final cut on the cam portion. I looks like it is a circle, but it is not.
> Gail in NM,USA



Thanks, I feel better now.

Steve


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Got the Bases and Bearings today!

Thanks Joe, they look great!

Also, very nice packaging.

-Kevin.


----------



## te_gui (Jan 22, 2009)

OK folks, bases went out today. I finally had time to run out at lunch to the post office. Now you will have something to start bolting all these great parts too. I wish I had been able to spend a little more time on these parts, they are good dimensionally but any bling is on you. I gave them a quick deburr and that's about it. Eric, the 7 heading your way are in two packages. I hope they all make it, I have one spare just in case.

Brian


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a bunch of stuff today.

Joe, I got your package.

KustomKB, I got yours too!

I received Gails and Gharts last week!

Eric


----------



## ksouers (Jan 25, 2009)

Man, I didn't think I'd ever get to this point! Between work, family and holidays shop time has been scarce.

I've four sets going out in tomorrow's mail. One just needs studs and a spacer, It'll probably go out tomorrow as well. Then I can pick up on the three repairs.







Kevin


----------



## kvom (Jan 25, 2009)

I haven't heard that anyone got my flywheels. Hope they arrived.


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 25, 2009)

KVOM,
I received my flywheel from you on Friday. I think the post office sent it the long way around the earth. The padded envelope was torn almost in half and had been taped back together. But the flywheel arrived in perfect shape with no dings or anything else to indicate it's ordeal. Looks good. Thanks.
Gail in NM,USA


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 25, 2009)

Kevin, Your parts look great!

were these spacers to move the flywheel out? are they the 4 on the left in your photo? I must have missed this detail. Hope its okay

Other Kevin.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 25, 2009)

Kevin,
Thanks. Yes, the spacers are to move the flywheel outside the bearing. Some people wanted the flywheel outside so I made the shafts extra long, so anybody who gets my cylinders will have to trim the shaft to length.

Yes, the ones I'm shipping tomorrow are on the left. I just got back with a fresh propane tank so hopefully I can get the shop warmed up again for a short session tonight. I should have at least one more going out with tomorrows mail, with a little luck maybe two.


Kevin


----------



## kustomkb (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification. I made the shafts with the extra length but overlooked the spacers. 
Are there any team members who don't have access to a lathe? I can mail out a spacer to whomever needs one.

I was doing some turning yesterday for a few minutes at a time. Freakin cold is right!
I really should have finished the shop before rennovating the dining room. What was I thinking!

-Kevin.


----------



## kvom (Jan 26, 2009)

Got my base today. Looks great. Thanks Brian.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 26, 2009)

Shipped 5 cylinder kits. The other 2 will be shipped as completed.

Got rod & forks from ghart and cam ring from Gail last week. Brian's base arrived today. 

All very nice work! I hope I've reached the standard set so far.



Kevin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 26, 2009)

Got the bases from te_gui today!

Eric


----------



## te_gui (Jan 27, 2009)

Eric, was two envelopes, both make it?


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 27, 2009)

te_gui  said:
			
		

> Eric, was two envelopes, both make it?



Yes sir! They both arrived


----------



## kvom (Jan 28, 2009)

Bearing blocks arrived today. Thanks, Dick!


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wondering about the status of the parts for the non Americans.

-Kevin.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Kevin,

I am just waiting for the rest of the stuff to come in.

Eric


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys...

I am still waiting on some parts from some of you.

Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 26, 2009)

Soon...







Some minor issues remain to be cleared up:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2357.0

Cheers,

BW


----------



## HS93 (Sep 17, 2010)

whats with all this wedding dress advertising? I for one want to forget mine :big:

Peter


----------

